# Show me your detailing sheds



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guys, ive got a garage big enough for shelving etc but unfortunately the parents wont let me so im stuck with the shed 

Its a average shed, fully carpeted, lighting and some wonky shelving. Ive recently fitted new door hinges, lock and padlock as well as some nice new added draught protection around the roofing

*__________________________________________*

It is going to be my storage shed for all my detailing stuff and i need ideas for shelving etc

*Can you show me your sheds please?* :thumb:

Much appreciated


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

there is heavy duty 5 tear shelves on offer in makro for £22 + vat if they are any good to you


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Just bought 2*5 shelf units from B&Q that link together. Clicky

Fish


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Ikea usually sell something cheap enough to store products on, or look in their bargain corner and find a bookcase as i did


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks for the B&Q link buddy 

I have just been looking at some nice wooden shelves and brackets on ikea for £2 each but they can only fit 2 small storage boxes on which would be good for small accessories, cloths etc. Then i guess they would store plenty of other products. Some larger boxes for floor with the larger items etc. Not sure what i need tbh


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm just in the process of sorting my storage cupboard (living in a flat with no garage or shed) then I'll put some pics up. I've just got sheets of laminated board or MDF and cut my own shelves :thumb: then fix with either small angle brackets:http://www.wickes.co.uk/red-plastic-wallplugs/invt/164445/(they come with screws) or these (mainly for the shelves):http://www.wickes.co.uk/red-plastic-wallplugs/invt/164411/. Saves so much money on buying shelving sets and you can have the shelves and shape/size you want :thumb:


----------



## silky (Mar 24, 2007)

what about the billy bookcase from ikea comes in white, 5 shelves for around £20-25 its about 3 feet wide and around 6 feet tall


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a box and drawer with all my stuff in

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

silky said:


> what about the billy bookcase from ikea comes in white, 5 shelves for around £20-25 its about 3 feet wide and around 6 feet tall


Thats what i use, will take a pic tomorrow in the light and post


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> Thats what i use, will take a pic tomorrow in the light and post


cheers mate, a pic wud be good


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Ikea usually sell something cheap enough to store products on, or look in their bargain corner and find a bookcase as i did


 http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00111994/

Cheap as chips, quite robust too.


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

edsel said:


> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00111994/
> 
> Cheap as chips, quite robust too.


that looks great to me  just need boxes and storage for clothes and stuff now


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

They are good shelves as linked above, for boxes use really useful boxes, they are expensive but worth it.

I will take pics of my shed later on today :thumb:


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> They are good shelves as linked above, for boxes use really useful boxes, they are expensive but worth it.
> 
> I will take pics of my shed later on today :thumb:


thanks matt  yeah them shelves look like something im very much after so may treat myself. A pic of your shed would be great :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

As promised, this is where i store all my detailing gear apart from the Kranzle which is in the pantry.

It would have originally been the outside loo many years ago so it barely 6inches wider than a standard door way.










Ikea towel rails on the wall for storing spray bottles










Tops shelfs for lighter small bottles of products










Middle shelfs withreally useful boxes in holding towels / mitts / applicators










Bottom shelf with heavier 5 litre containers and enough space for larger boxes at side with machine pads and spare screwfix MF's










As you can see the bookcase isnt the best looking but at £20ish from ikea bargain basement its fine for my needs.

Any questions please ask


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks for this buddy just what i was looking for, some great pics and i like the way you made the most of the space you have for your detailing stuff 

I really need to do something with mine and i believe i will take out all the old shelves, strip it out and then lay down the carpet i already have in then i will start again with a ikea bookshelf and some racks, i will then get some boxes etc.

If i take a pic of my shed as it is maybe you be able to give me some ideas on how to modify it?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

corsa_carl said:


> thanks for this buddy just what i was looking for, some great pics and i like the way you made the most of the space you have for your detailing stuff
> 
> I really need to do something with mine and i believe i will take out all the old shelves, strip it out and then lay down the carpet i already have in then i will start again with a ikea bookshelf and some racks, i will then get some boxes etc.
> 
> If i take a pic of my shed as it is maybe you be able to give me some ideas on how to modify it?


Its took a few different configurations to get it how it is now but it works for me.

More than happy to help


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

there was a bike shed thread somewhere in here which i remember being a good setup in a small space 7x3 i think.


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

scotty_boy said:


> there was a bike shed thread somewhere in here which i remember being a good setup in a small space 7x3 i think.


oooo i would love to have a look at this as my shed is roughly 7x3


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200088&highlight=bike+shed

had a little search for you here it is!


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Posted a reply to this last night but its gone missing!

IKEA is great for storage stuff, but then I would say that as I work there! 

AFAIK this is whats designed for use in sheds http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40103727/ and pretty cheap too!

The billys are great and theres always a couple in our store in Bargain Corner. The one in my bedroom was only a tenner with the only damage on the back! Also lots of storage boxes, etc but sometimes you can get these cheaper in places like poundstretcher/B&M. At the moment my collection is all over the place due to its rapid expansion from just a few autoglym products so no pic yet!


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

scotty_boy said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200088&highlight=bike+shed
> 
> had a little search for you here it is!


cheers scotty :thumb:


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

tarbyonline said:


> Posted a reply to this last night but its gone missing!
> 
> IKEA is great for storage stuff, but then I would say that as I work there!
> 
> ...


This is great thanks mate  i was looking at them on ikea website and couldnt decide which would be best for a shed but with your advice i now know. I will have to come and look in bargain corner, where is this in store?

Be good if you could get some pics up as soon as its all sorted buddy, thanks again :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

This is my new shed [may have posted in the wrong thread..... ]

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=247043


----------



## liam1 (Jul 18, 2010)

i have a litttle outside cupboard space,


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Like a few others, I went a bit wrong and created my own thread. 

Fish


----------

